
Ask HN: Joining a startup, need invention assignment agreement legal advice - anothercog
(normal account changed for privacy)<p>I have an offer to join a startup in San Francisco but I have some concerns over their invention assignment agreement with respect to prior work.  I think it&#x27;s mostly mooted by California labor code 2870 but I&#x27;m not a lawyer and won&#x27;t risk it to my understanding of the law.  Furthermore I do not live in CA so I can&#x27;t just ask a local attorney.<p>In the past I&#x27;ve tried finding lawyers from internet searches and had terrible results and I&#x27;m on a bit of a deadline.  How can I find a CA attorney with experience in this sort of thing who can review the agreement within a day or two for a reasonable fee?  Are there any legal services I can pay for this kind of one-off help?  Any other options I&#x27;m missing?<p>Thanks!
======
hwstar
I'm sure you could find a lawyer who can help. What about contacting the
California state bar association?

Also, if an invention agreement is giving you heartburn, then that is a signal
in and of itself. If you can't find a lawyer to look it over, then don't take
the job.

